# Dijon mustard - In what supermarket aisle?



## Julio (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been to 3 different supermarkets looking for dijon mustard but none seem to carry it unless i am looking in the wrong supermarket aisle  The supermarkets i have been to i have looked in the mustard section but since i don't see it there i was thinking that it might be some where else in the supermarket. I asked some of the workers and they all tell me in mustard section.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 26, 2009)

Many will also carry it around or in the full service Deli, otherwise I always see it with the regular mustards and mayos.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Sometimes they put it in the condiment section - jars with jalepenos, pickles, relishes, pickled items of all kinds, etc.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 26, 2009)

yep, with the mustard. Lots of brands carry a dijon-style mustard. It's in all of our supermarkets.


----------



## chilipepper12 (Nov 26, 2009)

I always find it in the condiment section - ketchup, relish etc...sometimes i see the more expensive brands at the meat counter.  One thing i can never find is mint sauce...everyone always has mint jelly, but i want the sauce..that is hard to find too..once i did find it, it was with the bacon????


----------



## appleyard14 (Nov 26, 2009)

It never hurts to ask someone who works there! But whenever I ask someone from the supermarket I always find someone relatively middle aged who works there because usually they end up knowing in exactly what corner its in and the price


----------



## jennyema (Nov 27, 2009)

You can find dijon mustard in ant supermarket's mustard section.

Look for Grey Poupon brand.
.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't pay the high price for Grey poupoo. I just use a store brand or one in the middle.


----------



## Silversage (Nov 28, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> It never hurts to ask someone who works there! But whenever I ask someone from the supermarket I always find someone relatively middle aged who works there because usually they end up knowing in exactly what corner its in and the price



Real men don't ask for directions!


----------



## Silversage (Nov 28, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I don't pay the high price for Grey poupoo. I just use a store brand or one in the middle.



I find a *huge *difference between Grey Poupon, Maille, and the store brands.  My favorite is Maille.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2009)

Silversage said:


> Real men don't ask for directions!




We do the vast majority of our shopping at one place.  I have gotten to know the store manager and department managers over the years.  They can be very helpful if you're in a bind.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes there is an imported food section....try there.....I sorta can't believe that you can't find it in "the Bronx"....lol
I imported my husband from "the Bronx" 62 years ago....He lived on E 141 St and went to P.S. 65, Clark Jr. High and Morris High school....do you know those places?


----------



## babetoo (Nov 28, 2009)

Julio said:


> I have been to 3 different supermarkets looking for dijon mustard but none seem to carry it unless i am looking in the wrong supermarket aisle  The supermarkets i have been to i have looked in the mustard section but since i don't see it there i was thinking that it might be some where else in the supermarket. I asked some of the workers and they all tell me in mustard section.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


 
i am hoping you found your mustard. all the hints were of no matter if you did not find it. hope u did.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I don't pay the high price for Grey poupoo. I just use a store brand or one in the middle.


 

I agree with Silversage.  IMO there is a huge flavor benefit to buying high quality mustards.  And with mustard the price difference won't break the bank like some other products might.


----------

